# the usefulness of the philippine martial arts



## thekuntawman (Mar 13, 2002)

a tip for how to teach your students the philippine martial arts:

when you teached it, keep in mind that most of your opponents do not come at you the way another eskrimador will do it. most of the time if you are lucky to have a weapon, he will not have one, or there will be a few people, or you will not have the same weapon.

emphasixe that you are attacking with the weapon instead of always being the defender. when i look at many philippine styles, they will always say "feed" me a number 1 (2,3,4, etc). this is not useful to the average guy who probably just wants to defend hisself and his family. instead, train him how to attack someone, meaning you will spend time on hit patterns, cutting patterns (if you are teaching blades) and striking pattern for empty hands and kickings.

use different method of attack for your defense technique, not just how a martial artist will attack (like some number or jujitsu attack), but what the average bozo on the street will do, a haymaker, grab from behind, shirt/collar grab with a punch, a push from front or back, stuff like that. 

the weapon you use can be a pen, cell phones, pair of sunglasses (folded up), unbrella (holding in the middel, not the end like a stick). 

of course you will have to do role playing (sparring). make sure you pad them up so they will get the chance to hit hard.

this is how your arnis/eskrima can be different from the drills people. i hope you can appreciate this ideas from me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2002)

May I add to what thekuntawman said with 
If there is a complet beginner arond let them attack you or the student in any fasion they want. Beginners and people not trained deffenatly attack in unusual ways.
Those trained in an arrt attack normaly attack they way they are taught.
Basicly this is what was said befor just in a diffrent way
Shadow


----------



## VampyrSoul2000 (Mar 23, 2002)

How many thugs on the street actually run up and get in proper stance and throw a proper punch and wait for you to react? Not many that I know, and if they do, then they deserve what they get coming to them.
It's good to practise set plays, so to speak, just to learn how and why you are doing the moves, but things happen and te average street maniac will not play by the rules.
It's good to know everything, the right way for the school, and the right way for the streets.


----------

